# Hair loss on tail = nutrient deficiency?



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I recently switched my dogs food about 3 months ago due to GI upset. The food has helped in that matter, however I have noticed that since switching the end of her fluffy, feather duster tail has lost a lot of hair and looks like a rat tail. However, the hair on the rest of her body is fine. I never notice her chewing on her tail or anything like that. Has anyone every experienced anything like this?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know my boy, Blaise, loses hair on his tail if he doesn't get enough meat in his diet. The hair on the rest of his body will be silky smooth and "full" (for an ig) but his tail hair will be rougher and thinner (from the middle downward). Not quite the same but still diet related.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is he getting enough fat in his diet?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

make sure it's nothing medical.go to the Vet.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

She went to the vet last week, wasn't a concern since the hair on the rest of her body is full and healthy. I'm just a little confused why it happened. The fat percentage in her food now is about average at ~14%. However, it probably has lower meat content than before. I can't think of any other reason why the hair disappeared so fast other than because of the food change. I can't help but wonder if it has a link to a lower amount of a vitamin or mineral such as Vitamin E or Zinc.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I would transition back to her previous food and see if the condition improves.


----------

